# Форум 1С > Конфигурирование, программирование 1С - Предприятие > 1С - Предприятие 7.7 >  Куда делись темы с обновлением релизов и форм отчетности 1С 7.7?

## ...

Куда делись темы с обновлением релизов и форм отчетности 1С 7.7?
СПС

----------


## jame0

присоединяюсь к вопросу!  Новые формы РегОтчетности просят обновить релиз (РСВ1, рздел 6). Не подскажите где можно найти?

----------


## antbtr

присоединяюсь. Где обновления для 7.7 .. раньше была отдельная ветка. Сейчас нету

----------


## blanka

правообладатели закрыли данную ветку

----------


## Denker

в личку кинте ссылку на Обновлнение Камина 2.0. Заранее Благодарен!!

----------


## bestship

> правообладатели закрыли данную ветку


Ну да )))), а остальные ветки существуют исключительно в учебных целях )))

----------


## Touch_of_soul

ну смотря какая 1с 7.7, я раньше выкладывал, но тему удалили..

----------


## тэсса

> ну смотря какая 1с 7.7, я раньше выкладывал, но тему удалили..


Не будите ли Вы столь любезны , чтобы как то поделиться ,если таковые есть: Зарплата и Кадры 7,7 (у меня 308 релиз.:blush:) и предприниматель ( релиз 2009 года).:blush:

----------


## тэсса

> Не будите ли Вы столь любезны , чтобы как то поделиться ,если таковые есть: Зарплата и Кадры 7,7 (у меня 308 релиз.:blush:) и предприниматель ( релиз 2009 года).:blush:


:blush:Приветствую.Ещё раз хочу сказать спасибо по прошлой просьбе.А есть у Вас возможность поделиться платформой и базой по 8.2 ,8.3 Зарплата и что нибудь ещё.С терпеливой надеждой....

----------


## Touch_of_soul

> :blush:Приветствую.Ещё раз хочу сказать спасибо по прошлой просьбе.А есть у Вас возможность поделиться платформой и базой по 8.2 ,8.3 Зарплата и что нибудь ещё.С терпеливой надеждой....


не за что:blush:
Ссылка на платформу, кряк, выгрузка последнего релиза 1с 8.2 Зуп и БП пользователь бухгалтер без пароля https://yadi.sk/d/LoGTkD2hbrp5W

----------

Yo0 (13.10.2014), тэсса (12.10.2014)

----------


## тэсса

*Пусть Вам сопутствует удача,если не во всём,то во многом....:yes:*

----------


## тэсса

> не за что:blush:
> Ссылка на платформу, кряк, выгрузка последнего релиза 1с 8.2 Зуп и БП пользователь бухгалтер без пароля https://yadi.sk/d/LoGTkD2hbrp5W


Что то с ЗУП проблемка.:blush:Не встаёт в платформу.Мне кажется нет какого то файла.:blush:

----------


## Touch_of_soul

> Что то с ЗУП проблемка.:blush:Не встаёт в платформу.Мне кажется нет какого то файла.:blush:


ЗУП это выгрузка базы уже готовой.. Создайте пустую папку, подключите её, запустите в режиме конфигуратор, нажмите создать базу с пустой конфигурацией, потом в администрирование загрузить и выберите выгрузку ту что в архиве..

----------

тэсса (12.10.2014)

----------


## Иван191

Здравствуйте! Поделитесь кто нибудь Типовая конфигурация «Бухгалтерский учет» редакция 4.5 релиз 7.70.586 ! Буду очень благодарен...

----------


## avm3110

> Поделитесь кто нибудь


http://turbo.to/download/folder/1596547

----------


## Rainmaster

а мне бы дистрибутив Штрих-М Торговое предприятие PROF  (тот что 4 версия), заранее спасибо

----------


## Александр5

Ребята пожалуйста дайте релиз обновлений для 1с 7.7 редакция 2.3

----------


## ...

Уважаемые, не поделитесь для общей системы налогообложения отчетами за 1 квартал 2015 и обновой базы, а то 7.70.579 пока стоит :(
СПС

----------


## sunvalya

А может быть и для меня найдется -- Камин: Расчет заработной платы, версия 2.0, у меня рел. 80

----------


## Touch_of_soul

> А может быть и для меня найдется -- Камин: Расчет заработной платы, версия 2.0, у меня рел. 80


вот бери http://www.unibytes.com/folder/VClHAPfrGPMB

---------- Post added at 23:33 ---------- Previous post was at 23:32 ----------




> Уважаемые, не поделитесь для общей системы налогообложения отчетами за 1 квартал 2015 и обновой базы, а то 7.70.579 пока стоит :(
> СПС


4 квартал 2015?
1 квартал почти там нет ничего.. рано же его ещё сдавать..

---------- Post added at 23:33 ---------- Previous post was at 23:33 ----------




> Ребята пожалуйста дайте релиз обновлений для 1с 7.7 редакция 2.3


как программа полностью называется?

----------

sunvalya (19.01.2015)

----------


## Taneza

Помогите найти ссылку с конфигурациями новыми для 1С 7.7  бухгалтерии (осно, усн) и регламентной отчетностью за 4 квартал 2014 года, пожалуйста :)

----------


## Touch_of_soul

> Помогите найти ссылку с конфигурациями новыми для 1С 7.7  бухгалтерии (осно, усн) и регламентной отчетностью за 4 квартал 2014 года, пожалуйста :)


Могу вам помочь только завтра.. Когда буду на работе выложу вам обновления 1с..

----------


## sergus77d

в личку кинте ссылку на Обновлнение релиз 2.0.082 конфигурации "КАМИН:Расчет заработной платы. Версия 2.0" . Заранее Благодарен!

----------


## Snigl

Помогите, пожалуйста, скачать обновление 1С 7.7 ЗиК 349 релиз (от 26.01.2015).
Спасибо!

----------


## Touch_of_soul

> Помогите, пожалуйста, скачать обновление 1С 7.7 ЗиК 349 релиз (от 26.01.2015).
> Спасибо!


Обновление на Релиз 7.70.349 https://yadi.sk/d/E9Jqw-LNeG4CF
обновление на Релиз 7.70.591(проф) https://yadi.sk/d/5w7XdEZ9eG4Fe

---------- Post added at 11:00 ---------- Previous post was at 10:58 ----------

Обновление 14q4003 https://yadi.sk/d/4f2FGHwueG4Kr
Обновление 15q1003 https://yadi.sk/d/0upVoJxKeG4P2

---------- Post added at 11:02 ---------- Previous post was at 11:00 ----------




> в личку кинте ссылку на Обновлнение релиз 2.0.082 конфигурации "КАМИН:Расчет заработной платы. Версия 2.0" . Заранее Благодарен!


вот бери http://www.unibytes.com/folder/VClHAPfrGPMB

---------- Post added at 11:17 ---------- Previous post was at 11:02 ----------

Пока я тут может ещё что-то нужно?

----------

Chumaher1990 (02.02.2015), Dkablov (03.02.2015), EmeryEmerald (28.08.2015), ezha88 (29.01.2015), Galyna (02.02.2015), kenni1986 (24.03.2015), natali_y (05.02.2015), prog12v8 (30.01.2015), pshegoda (31.01.2015), Snigl (27.01.2015), sunvalya (27.01.2015), тэсса (27.01.2015)

----------


## sunvalya

Да, ключ на 2.0.084 "Камин:Расчет заработной платы"?

----------


## Touch_of_soul

> Да, ключ на 2.0.084 "Камин:Расчет заработной платы"?


К сожалению  кряк есть только к 1с 7.7 и 8.2 но сомневаюсь, что он подойдёт к Камин, так как там думаю как у Рарус особенный..

----------


## a_ionova84

Зарплата и кадры 7.70.349 обновление объединением конфигураций устанавливается или загрузить измененную конфигурациюИ?

----------


## Touch_of_soul

> Зарплата и кадры 7.70.349 обновление объединением конфигураций устанавливается или загрузить измененную конфигурациюИ?


объединением конфигураций

----------

a_ionova84 (29.01.2015)

----------


## Dkablov

Поделитесь еще  УСН (Проф) - 7.70.239
Спасибо.

----------


## Touch_of_soul

> Поделитесь еще  УСН (Проф) - 7.70.239
> Спасибо.


УСН (Проф) - 7.70.239  https://yadi.sk/d/K4uJGMR_eTAmq

----------


## san8105

Поделитесь пожалуйста ПУБ 283 релиз
Спасибо

----------


## ksushaxx

Люди добрые!:)
поделитесь, плиз, обновление для 1С. 7,7 типовая конфигурация

----------


## ksushaxx

Спасибо, все.. нашла!

----------


## Dkablov

Поделитесь,если вышли,новые формы отчетности для 7.7

Декларация УСН приказ          от 04.07.2014 №ММВ-7-3/352@
Декларация НДС приказ         от 29.10.2014 №ММВ-7-3/558@
Декларация прибыль приказ от 26.11.2014 №ММВ-7-3/600@

Спасибо.

----------


## ksushaxx

[QUOTE=Dkablov;434385]Поделитесь,если вышли,новые формы отчетности для 7.7

Декларация УСН приказ          от 04.07.2014 №ММВ-7-3/352@
Декларация НДС приказ         от 29.10.2014 №ММВ-7-3/558@
Декларация прибыль приказ от 26.11.2014 №ММВ-7-3/600@

http://forum.ruboard.ru/showthread.p...-ССЫЛКИ!
там скачала Типовую конфигурацию, распаковала, и там отчетность за 4 кв 2014, правда новая там только УСН

----------


## Dkablov

Уважаемый Touch_of_soul,поделись ссылкой на новую отчетность за 4 квартал на yadi.sk.
На файло обменниках один мусор

----------


## юлия якимова

Перезалейте пожалуйста релиз 7.70.239. А если бы еще для УСН релиз 7.70.243 - было бы отлично. Заранее благодарствую!

----------


## Infald

Люди добрые помогите скачать ТиС 7.7 релиз 938 и 984 очень нужно! век буду благодарен...

----------

